# My Exo Terra 18x18x24 build



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

Hey guys im new to the forums I built a vivarium a few weeks ago although im still not done but I thought I would share my progress 

Here is the tank I picked up 


here is background that came with the tank I added some spray foam to it and carved out some more rock for better looking 3d background


Frame for my waterfall structure made out of egg crate


Waterfall pump added to structure also notice the entrance point for the tube is a styrofoam drink cup split in half to make a funnel shape


Waterfall piece joined up to background using spray foam and grout I forgot to take a picture of where I foamed it up and carved it down


Here it is after grout, airbrushed and mounted in tank with waterfall runing to help cure it for a few weeks before i add the substrate live plants and animals


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice background work!!


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

thanks... I do believe this will be my last background I make out of concrete mix though... just too much of of a pain and it tends to crack no matter how well you cure it or how much you coat it... My next build im going to try a new concept with fiberglass molds... with hollow backs something that wont chip and break over time...

as an update wanted your guys input on my plant selection I got these last week from joshsfrogs to go in my tank 
1 X Marbled Pothos	
1 X Pilea 'Creeping Charlie' - 2 cutting
1 X Wandering Jew 'Red' - 2 cuttings	
1 X Peperomia Trinervula - cuttings	
1 X Mini-cattleya	
1 X "Austral Gem" fern	
1 X Premium Small Neoregelia - mixed	

and I got more coming from black jungle


----------



## geckomann (Nov 8, 2009)

where did you get that stand?


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

it came with the tank.. pretty basic stand you could easily go get some plywood and build one yourself for pretty cheap then stain it or paint it yourself. 

basically it consist of 6 pieces a top and bottom piece equally cut about an inch all the way around larger than the tank 2 side panes and 2 back panels the back panels are about 1/4 the total width that leave an opening in the back.

I would say less than 50 bucks to build yourself and could probably have a cabinet shop come up with a cut list for you based off the tank dimensions


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Excellent background work! Nicely done


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

thanks eos.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

Hey guys thought I would update you on my vivarium things are doing well ive been finished with it for a few weeks but ive just been lazy and have not uploaded pictures yet.


Here is the false bottom added to the tank with screen to keep soil out of false bottom 


Here is the hydroton pellets added for the drainage layer


Here is the tank decked out with plants and other decorations. I think my fav part of this tank is the monkey ladder vine I picked up.


Here is a shot of the tank getting fogged out by my diy fogger


one of my frogs chilling in the brom

some more plants came in today I was waiting on 








my fav


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

love the background man


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

thanks... I worked hard on it


----------



## EcoStream09 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Man,

Great looking start! What kind of water pump are you using?


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Is your terrarium in a tattoo shop by any chance? lol i see lots of ink and part of what looks to be a tattoo gun lol. Nice looking tank anyway!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking good. Great background. I love how you curved it around on the right but eliminated the corner, so to speak, with the rock sticking out. Makes it look very natural.
Doug


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

no guys some of the pics were takin at work when I got my plants in that day at work. lol the viv is at my home. It has went downhill though since I last uploaded pictures my light blew that was over my tank and i was unable to get a good replacement so I plan on redoing again soon.


----------

